# Smoking a Whole Beef Brisket today



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Good Morning Smoking Meat Lovers!   It's about 4:30am out here in Phoenix, Arizona today I'm going to smoke a whole Beef Brisket.   Just finished firing up my Horizon Smoker pit waiting for the temps to level out and hold around 250 degrees then I'll get the Beef Brisket on the smoker.  The Beef Brisket weighed almost 14lbs then after trimming her down she weighed just under 12 lbs wow.  I did all my trimming on the Brisket last night and did a basic dry rub on it  Kosher Salt, Black Pepper, Onion Powder, Garlic Power and little Paprika for color placed it in the refrigerator overnight and this morning I sprinkled a little Montreal Steak seasoning and just to top it off. :drool    Here's a couple pictures for now I'll upload more photos as the smoke/Cook goes on throughout today   :yahoo:













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Just and picture update at the 3 hour mark of the Beef Brisket smoke today.  













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015





:grilling_smilie:


----------



## antrocks22 (Aug 30, 2015)

Looking good. Keep posted on the progess


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Antrocks22-   No worries I'll have more picture as the cook goes on next will be around the wrapping  time.  :drool

-Joe


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 30, 2015)

Your off to a good start!


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Hardcookin-   thanks  just a little over the 4hr mark temps are building around the 250's so far so good :yahoo:

-Joe


----------



## b-one (Aug 30, 2015)

Brisket sounds good to me!


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Okay update just a little over the 5hr mark on this smoke wrapped the Brisket in foil for the rest of the smoke until temps reach 198 degrees then off it comes let it sit for 30 mins, then I'll cut the top flat off and wrap that back up and place in a cooler for a good he at least.  I'll cut the end into 1x1 cubes/ brunt ends and place back on smoker for with its own juices for another hr or so.  Here are a couple pictures before and after wrapped :yahoo: 













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

b-one,  thanks for the comment!  Yes it does in about 5 more hrs I hope it appears I've hit that stall point wrapped in foil stalled at 185 degrees that's okay just sit back and let it do its thing!  :grilling_smilie:


-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Just and update we are past the stall point ! :yahoo:  just need to wait for my internal temperature to hit. 













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015






-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Okay new update!  We have reached internal temperatures 198° pulled Brisket off smoker cut flat off and wrapped in foil and placed in cooler covered with a towel.  Cut the brunt ends in to 1x1 cubes and placed back onto the smoker for another hour.  Here's a couple pictures of the Brisket and the brunt ends cut into cubes. 













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015






-Joe


----------



## ahumadora (Aug 30, 2015)

If I wasn't 6000 miles away I would come over for dinner (don't worry I would bring lots of beers).

My wife is cooking some shitty noodle dish at the moment :(


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Okay last post for today :yahoo:  anyway the Beef Brisket is done and here is the last of the pictures for you to look at.  Brisket turned great only wish the flat was thicker!  It was nice and moist and tender and the brunt ends they were to die for like candy nuggets :drool.  Tell what you think guys 
As always have a great weekend and Happy Smokin' :grilling_smilie:













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015







-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Ahumadora-  thanks for the comments!  The Brisket was delicious moist and tender lots of flavor too.  Beer is key  especially on a 12 to 14 hour cook! [emoji]128521[/emoji].  Hey sorry to hear your having a noodle dish tonight if you look down below in my last post I made a plate for you [emoji]128077[/emoji].   
Happy Smokin'  :grilling_smilie:

-Joe


----------



## ahumadora (Aug 30, 2015)

2015-08-29 12.28.31.jpg



__ ahumadora
__ Aug 30, 2015





  next weekend I should have my hybrid finished     Brisket time!


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice brisket Joe!  Looks like you nailed the tenderness, and nice smoke ring too!


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

mike5051-  thanks for comments :yahoo:  Brisket was nice and tender had great flavor worst thing is I'll have no leftovers [emoji]128561[/emoji] but, that's okay there is always next weekend to do another smoke! :grilling_smilie:
Happy Smokin' 

-Joe


----------



## inkcollector (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks amazing!!!


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Ahumadora,  sweet make sure you get plenty of pictures for next weekends cook/smoke!  

-Joe


----------



## pink flamingo (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh.....those look good!
Learned a lot from this post. 

Kevin


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Pink Flamingo,  thanks for the comments glad that the post helped you out. :yahoo:   The Brisket was delicious nice and tender and moist too the brunt end they were like candy yummy.   Happy Smokin' :grilling_smilie:

-Joe


----------



## b-one (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow that does seem thin! But looks great but those burnt ends may not be safe to eat maybe give them to me I'll be your guinea pig, remember safety first!


----------



## b-one (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow that does seem thin! But looks great but those burnt ends may not be safe to eat maybe give them to me I'll be your guinea pig, remember safety first!


----------



## highoct4ne (Aug 31, 2015)

Very nice...very much appreciate the instruction & attention to detail-that brisket looks fantastic!!! :drool
The first piece of meat I ever smoked was a brisket...it was decent, but nowhere near this one, I'm sure. (I was stationed in Louisiana & they were $12-20 for one...today, I can't find one for less than $60). 
Anyways...keep up the good work!!!


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 31, 2015)

b-one.   That would be my only downer on the Brisket just a little thin but,  it had tons of flavor, and was nice and tender and moist.  Instead of 2- 4" slices I had 4- 2" slices :yahoo:  O' yeah  the brunt ends they didn't last to long at all nice nuggets of candy :drool.   Thanks for looking out 
Happy Smokin'  :grilling_smilie:

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 31, 2015)

HighOct4ne,  thanks for the comments Thumbs Up glad that the post will help you out on your next Brisket smoke.  I picked that brisket up at Costco for $45 it was just under 14lbs  but, after trimming it was like 12lbs.  Yeah when your smoking a piece of meat that costs up to $50 you differently want it to turn out nice.  The biggest thing is to pay attention to your pit temps really can't stress that enough.   Anyway thanks again for the comments take care and as always 
Happy Smokin' :grilling_smilie:

-Joe


----------



## gary s (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice Job, looks great


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 3, 2015)

gary s,  as always thanks for your comments :yahoo:  the Brisket turned out nice the burnt ends where to die for :devil:   
Happy Smokin' :grilling_smilie:

-Joe


----------



## gary s (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey Joe, I forgot one thing ........................    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 3, 2015)

Great briskey cook.

Now I need to do one.   

Points for you


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 3, 2015)

gary s,  that what I'm talking about showing a smoker some love! :yahoo:  thanks bud!

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 3, 2015)

c framer,  thanks for the comment Thumbs Up  as always Happy Smokin'
:grilling_smilie:

-Joe


----------



## ahumadora (Sep 8, 2015)

2015-09-05 22.34.02.jpg



__ ahumadora
__ Sep 8, 2015






Here you go!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh that looks good.


----------



## purdueboo (Sep 8, 2015)

Loved the burnt ends, BBQ candy, will give a try for sure!


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 9, 2015)

Ahumadora,  looks good :yahoo:  nice smoke ring, great bark perfect smoke job :grilling_smilie: !

Happy Smokin'

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 9, 2015)

PurdueBoo,  thanks for the comment :yahoo:  the burnt ends didn't last to long :drool  Like you said BBQ candy! 

Happy Smokin'

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 9, 2015)

c farmer, thanks for the comment :yahoo:  yes it was very tasty didn't last to long either.  

Happy Smokin'

-Joe


----------



## famous ticketz (Dec 23, 2015)

way to go... im making this christmas


----------



## gary s (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice Brisket, Killer smoke ring   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Good Morning Smoking Meat Lovers!   It's about 4:30am out here in Phoenix, Arizona today I'm going to smoke a whole Beef Brisket.   Just finished firing up my Horizon Smoker pit waiting for the temps to level out and hold around 250 degrees then I'll get the Beef Brisket on the smoker.  The Beef Brisket weighed almost 14lbs then after trimming her down she weighed just under 12 lbs wow.  I did all my trimming on the Brisket last night and did a basic dry rub on it  Kosher Salt, Black Pepper, Onion Powder, Garlic Power and little Paprika for color placed it in the refrigerator overnight and this morning I sprinkled a little Montreal Steak seasoning and just to top it off. :drool    Here's a couple pictures for now I'll upload more photos as the smoke/Cook goes on throughout today   :yahoo:













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Just and picture update at the 3 hour mark of the Beef Brisket smoke today.  













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015





:grilling_smilie:


----------



## antrocks22 (Aug 30, 2015)

Looking good. Keep posted on the progess


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Antrocks22-   No worries I'll have more picture as the cook goes on next will be around the wrapping  time.  :drool

-Joe


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 30, 2015)

Your off to a good start!


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Hardcookin-   thanks  just a little over the 4hr mark temps are building around the 250's so far so good :yahoo:

-Joe


----------



## b-one (Aug 30, 2015)

Brisket sounds good to me!


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Okay update just a little over the 5hr mark on this smoke wrapped the Brisket in foil for the rest of the smoke until temps reach 198 degrees then off it comes let it sit for 30 mins, then I'll cut the top flat off and wrap that back up and place in a cooler for a good he at least.  I'll cut the end into 1x1 cubes/ brunt ends and place back on smoker for with its own juices for another hr or so.  Here are a couple pictures before and after wrapped :yahoo: 













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

b-one,  thanks for the comment!  Yes it does in about 5 more hrs I hope it appears I've hit that stall point wrapped in foil stalled at 185 degrees that's okay just sit back and let it do its thing!  :grilling_smilie:


-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Just and update we are past the stall point ! :yahoo:  just need to wait for my internal temperature to hit. 













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015






-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Okay new update!  We have reached internal temperatures 198° pulled Brisket off smoker cut flat off and wrapped in foil and placed in cooler covered with a towel.  Cut the brunt ends in to 1x1 cubes and placed back onto the smoker for another hour.  Here's a couple pictures of the Brisket and the brunt ends cut into cubes. 













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015






-Joe


----------



## ahumadora (Aug 30, 2015)

If I wasn't 6000 miles away I would come over for dinner (don't worry I would bring lots of beers).

My wife is cooking some shitty noodle dish at the moment :(


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Okay last post for today :yahoo:  anyway the Beef Brisket is done and here is the last of the pictures for you to look at.  Brisket turned great only wish the flat was thicker!  It was nice and moist and tender and the brunt ends they were to die for like candy nuggets :drool.  Tell what you think guys 
As always have a great weekend and Happy Smokin' :grilling_smilie:













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 30, 2015







-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Ahumadora-  thanks for the comments!  The Brisket was delicious moist and tender lots of flavor too.  Beer is key  especially on a 12 to 14 hour cook! [emoji]128521[/emoji].  Hey sorry to hear your having a noodle dish tonight if you look down below in my last post I made a plate for you [emoji]128077[/emoji].   
Happy Smokin'  :grilling_smilie:

-Joe


----------



## ahumadora (Aug 30, 2015)

2015-08-29 12.28.31.jpg



__ ahumadora
__ Aug 30, 2015





  next weekend I should have my hybrid finished     Brisket time!


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice brisket Joe!  Looks like you nailed the tenderness, and nice smoke ring too!


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

mike5051-  thanks for comments :yahoo:  Brisket was nice and tender had great flavor worst thing is I'll have no leftovers [emoji]128561[/emoji] but, that's okay there is always next weekend to do another smoke! :grilling_smilie:
Happy Smokin' 

-Joe


----------



## inkcollector (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks amazing!!!


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 30, 2015)

Ahumadora,  sweet make sure you get plenty of pictures for next weekends cook/smoke!  

-Joe


----------



## pink flamingo (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh.....those look good!
Learned a lot from this post. 

Kevin


----------

